# Was brauche ich alles für eine Mitsubishi Melsec A2SHCPU



## Nobody-knows (4 August 2007)

Hallo! 
Ich hab eine gesamte SPS von Mitsubishi Melsec A2SHCPU mit Ein- und Ausgangskarten. Welches Kabel benötige ich und mit welcher Software kann ich sie programieren?
Thx. im voraus!


----------



## MSB (4 August 2007)

Kabel: SC09
Software: GX-Developer oder GX IEC Developer

http://mitsubishi-automation.de


----------



## Nobody-knows (4 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Kabel: SC09
> Software: GX-Developer oder GX IEC Developer
> 
> http://mitsubishi-automation.de



Aber ich brauch son 25 poligen Stecker!? SC09 is 5 Polig


----------



## MSB (4 August 2007)

Das Kabel SC09 geht von der RS232 des PC's auf eine 25 poligen Stecker,
von da dann mit einer 25poligen Buchse auf einen 9-poligen Mini-DIN Stecker.

Der 9-Polige Stecker wird für FX-SPSen benötigt.

Hier noch 2 Bilder:





Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nobody-knows (5 August 2007)

*??*

Bekommt man wohl irgendwo die Belegung her!? oder ist da auch Elektronik drin? Sind ja recht teuer die Kabel!?


----------



## IBFS (5 August 2007)

Schau mal auf der o.g. Homepage unter

*Nur für kurze Zeit: MELSEC FX Kompakt-SPS zum Schnellschalt-Preis!* 

Da gibts das Kabel und eine kleine SPS für 155€ + MwSt.

Vielleicht ist das was für dich

Gruß


----------



## iceman (5 August 2007)

Nobody-knows schrieb:


> Bekommt man wohl irgendwo die Belegung her!? oder ist da auch Elektronik drin? Sind ja recht teuer die Kabel!?




Hallo,
die A2SHCPU verfügt nur über eine RS422-Schnittstelle, also muss im SC09 auch Elektronik verbaut sein.
Ich persönlich halte übrigens Nichts von selbstgebastelten Programmierkabeln, kauf lieber ein fertiges Kabel..:???:

iceman


----------



## Paul_Bitverdreher (6 August 2007)

Das Kabel kannst du von mir haben.
Siehe meinen Beitrag unter Suche / Biete. Hab das bei mir rumliegen.


----------



## Nobody-knows (12 August 2007)

Wegen dem Kabel, wo finde ich diese Suche/Biete und was willste dafür haben? Thx schonma


----------



## Paul_Bitverdreher (13 August 2007)

Kabel ist inzwischen schon weg.

Solltest du es brauchen kann ich Dir besorgen!

Kostenpunkt ca. 120EUR und Software ca. 350 EUR


----------



## MSB (13 August 2007)

Also wenn du die Programmiersoftware IEC-Developer, die große Version welche auch für die A-CPU geeignet ist,
für 350€ bekommst würde ich die dir auch direkt abkaufen.

In meiner Preisliste stehen für das nötige Programmpacket ca. 1000€

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nobody-knows (13 August 2007)

Ja gut alles klar! Was denkt ihr denn bekomm ich noch für so ne Steuerung mit Ein- und Ausangskarten? (A2SHCPU), oder würde jemand Kabel und Software gegen diese eintauschen?


----------



## Nobody-knows (13 August 2007)

*?=!*

Ja gut alles klar! Was denkt ihr denn bekomm ich noch für so ne Steuerung mit Ein- und Ausangskarten? (A2SHCPU)


----------

